# [SOLVED][glibc-2.12.1-r1]Awaria Gentoo - aktualizacja glibc.

## Jacekalex

Witam

Ponad miesiąc wszystko działało podręcznikowo, pomimo użycia stage hardened, architektury ~x86  i flag static* miał niewiele błędów, żaden nie był zbyt dokuczliwy, same drobiazgi.

Aż do aktualizacji - w której zaktualizował się glibc.

Po tej aktualizacji nie mogę się zalogować do systemu, a większość ważnych komend systemowych kończy się takim komunikatem.

```
root / # ping wp.pl

ping: ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/getpagesize.c:32: __getpagesize: Assertion `_rtld_global_ro._dl_pagesize != 0' failed.
```

Myślę, Gentoo - to nie Windows, żeby od razu robić formata.

Próbowalem zrobić downgrade glibc do poprzedniej wersji (tak parę razy naprawiałem błędy programów, które nie dzialały po kompilacji ), niestety brak rezultatu..

```
 * Messages for package sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2:

 * Sanity check to keep you from breaking your system:

 *  Downgrading glibc is not supported and a sure way to destruction

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2 failed:

 *   aborting to save your system

```

W końcu wypakowałem stary glibc, z poziomu innego systemu na żywca.

Brak jakiejkolwiek pozytywnej reakcji systemu.

Już wiem - że załapałem się na ten błąd: https://bugs.gentoo.org/332927

Czy da się to jakoś naprawić, czy prościej postawić nowy system ze stage?

Co z tym fantem zrobić?

emerge info glibc wykonane z chroota (Ubuntu 10.4)

```
root / # emerge --info glibc

Portage 2.2_rc67 (hardened/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.12.1-r1, 2.6.32-24-generic i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-24-generic-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6750_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 20 Sep 2010 00:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r2, 1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.34

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel snd-card-hda-intel"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CG_COMPILER_EXE="/opt/bin/cgc"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="3"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORTERM="gnome-terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/tomoyo/conf /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control /var/vpopmail/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/home/Gentoo/sources"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=" --verbose --keep-going --buildpkg"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FEATURES="assume-digests buildpkg ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FLTK_DOCDIR="/usr/share/doc/fltk-1.1.10-r1/html"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

HG="/usr/bin/hg"

HOME="/home/duch"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="48"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LINGUAS="en pl"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/duch"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/lib/php5/man/:/usr/kde/3.5/share/man:/usr/qt/3/doc/man:/usr/share/postgresql-8.4/man:/usr/share/postgresql-9.0/man:/opt/nvidia-cg-toolkit/man:/usr/lib/erlang/man:/opt/cuda/man"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin"

PKGDIR="/home/Gentoo/paczki"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://localhost/paczki/"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="echo save"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/gnome-live /usr/local/portage/layman/gnome /usr/local/portage/layman/voip /usr/local/portage/layman/pro-audio /usr/local/portage/layman/mozilla /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage/layman/kde-sunset /usr/local/portage/layman/pentoo /usr/local/portage/layman/voyageur /usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina /usr/local/portage/layman/portato /usr/local/portage/layman/kist-overlay /usr/local/portage/layman/multimedia"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib/klibc:/usr/lib/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

QMAIL_CONTROLDIR="/var/qmail/control"

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.4:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/lib/subversion/bin:/opt/cuda/bin:/var/qmail/bin:/var/vpopmail/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBYOPT="-rauto_gem"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SANE_CONFIG_DIR="/etc/sane.d"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SOUND_CARDS="hda-intel snd-card-hda-intel"

STAGE1_USE="hardened nptl nptlonly pic"

SUDO_COMMAND="/usr/sbin/chroot /kurwa"

SUDO_GID="1001"

SUDO_UID="1001"

SUDO_USER="duch"

SYNC="rsync://rsync24.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USB_DEVFS_PATH="/dev/bus/usb"

USE="X acl acpi alsa apache apache2 avi bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cairo cd cdr clamav clamd cleartype cli crypt cups cxx dbus divx4linux dri dvd dvdr ffmpeg flac fontconfig fuse gdbm gif gimp glitz gnome gnutls gpg gpm gstreamer gtk gtk+ gtk2 hardened iconv jack jpeg jpg kvm lame lcms lzma lzo mad mms mmx modules mp3 mpeg mudflap multimedia mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly odbc ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl pic png postgresql pppd python qt3support qt4 rar readline reflection sdl session sgl spell sql sqlite* sse sse2 sse3 ssh ssl ssse3 static static-libs svg swg symlink sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff tls truetype udev unicode urandom usb userlocales vcd vde vhost* vim* vorbis webkit x86 xattr xcb xinerama xml xmlpatterns xorg xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel snd-card-hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv fbdev vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="root"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VBOX_APP_HOME="/opt/VirtualBox"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv fbdev vesa"

XAUTHORITY="/home/duch/.Xauthority"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/kde/3.5/share:/usr/share:/usr/share/gdm"

XERCESC_NLS_HOME="/usr/share/xerces-c/msg"

XSESSION="Gnome"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

XZ_OPT="--memory=max"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-libs/glibc-2.12.1-r1 was built with the following:

USE="hardened nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -pipe -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-stack-protector"

CXXFLAGS="-pipe -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing"
```

EDYTA:

Pomogło cofnięcie  glibc do wersji 2.11.2 wg tego przepisu: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-845000-highlight-.html

Pozdrawiam

 :Confused: 

----------

